# 2.6.17-r4 ACPI problem

## keyser.soze

Hi all...

I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.16 to 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 and now i got a problem with ACPI.

I've got an ACER TravelMate 8104WLMi and after gentoo's first installation (with ACPI built in kernel 2.6.16), pc boot freeze.

Applying NO patch and with NO modification to any file or configuration, JUST recompiling the kernel (the same 2.6.16 kernel) with the same modules and built in options i get my ACPI work. 

Now that i upgraded my kernel to 2.6.17 my ACPI still freeze my pc: during boot time, after mounted root fs and loaded modules, my monitor shuts down, completely dark, letting me do nothing.

The only thing about ACPI or APM i found in dmesg were: Sep  1 02:42:20 nabucodonosor apm: BIOS not found.

I tried to recompile the new kernel without APM support but nothing, without MONITOR support in ACPI but nothing,

setting all options like modules or built-in makes no new effects.

Does someone know something about it and can help me?

Tnx

----------

## avnielknight

Try adding noapic to your boot options and see what happens?

----------

## keyser.soze

Adding noapic at boot produces no results...

----------

## avnielknight

Okay, hmm.

In your kernel config, do you have all the acpi options compiled in as modules or into the kernel itself? If so, what are all the options you have set at the moment?

----------

## keyser.soze

I tried setting all the acpi and apm options both as modules and built in, but in both cases, after boot my screen become all dark and i can't see anything or even use keyboard to switch beetwen consoles, i tried also to compile acpi options without acpi screen support (thinking that could be the problem) but it doesn't work, it gives same result.

Now i've compiled all acpi and apm options in kernel as built in, but every boot i pass to kernel acpi=off option to make it works.

----------

## avnielknight

I've installed Gentoo once on a Acer Travelmate for a friend that wanted it for college.... It did give me a LOT of trouble at the time..... Could you give me a list of all the hardware you have in this device? I have a few ideas.

----------

## keyser.soze

I got an Acer Travelmate 8104 WLMI. It's a Pentium M 760 at 2GHz with 533 MHz FSB and 2 MB of cache.

This is my lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE) -> with 128 MB of ram

06:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection (rev 05)

06:06.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

06:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

06:09.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M3/MC3 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller

06:09.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M3/MC3 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller

06:09.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Accelerator

06:09.3 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M3/MC3 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller

I didn't find anything on the net which tell me any of this hardware is not compatible with linux ACPI.

PS: if i miss something tell me...

----------

